# would like some information please



## 2frogs (Oct 24, 2010)

I am just getting back into ice fishing after an illness and need to get some supplies.

The main thing I think I would like to have is a nice fish finder..And maybe one that I can also use
out of my boat if I want to..So lets start out with this one first,if we can...And then to decide
on what shelter is the best for me to get...One for at least 2 people.

But I want to hear about the portable fish finders the most..I admit I have no idea in hell
what a flasher is or how to use it..I have heard they are the best way to go..So if anyone of
you has the time to spend and are willing to share your experince.I would be much apoliged...John


----------



## stickerpoint (Jan 27, 2010)

I've always used a Vexilar and had excellent luck with it.


----------



## 2frogs (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks..I appreciate your reply,but is this one that I can use in my boat as well?
Thanks again...John


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Yes, I run Vexilar flashers in my boat and have done so for over 25 years.










For about $80 to $100 depending on what option you choose, you can add a* Vexilar TK-Kit* to your boat. In the TK-kit you will get a power cord, a mount for the unit, and the transducer of your choice. So you can run the Vexilar on the transom as a Hi-Speed Ducer, or on a trolling motor up front with the Hi-Speed ducer or the Puck Ducer kit. _Note: There are different TK-Kits for different series Vexilars, as in the FL 8 and FL 18 will take one, and the FL 12, FL 20, and the new FL 22HD will take another TK kit. The primary difference is the power cord._

There are other options as well. Depending on where and how you want to mount your unit, there are three types of transducers to choose from; High Speed, Puck Style, Suction cup, or AlumaDucer.

Suction cup mount for puck ducer.









*Transom Mount Kits*

Choose the High Speed transom mount transducer for aluminum or wood hull boats. This transducer style will maintain readings while the boat is up on plane. It mounts on the lower transom of the boat.
Puck Transducer Kits

Choose the Puck Style if you plan on mounting to an electric trolling motor or for in-hull mounting applications for fiberglass boats.

*AlumaDucer Kits.*

















The AlumaDucer kit allows in-hull mounting with an aluminum hull. With this method, you can get high speed readings without the worry of damaging a transducer mounted on the outside of the boat. Learn more about the AlumaDucer here.
Features

_ * Includes transducer, flasher gimbal bracket, and power cable.
* Contains all the hardware you need to achieve a professional mounting job.
* Your choice of transducer style and beam angle.
* Complete instructions are also included.
_
This is a very good option to add the Vexilar TK Kit. For a low cost you full gain 4-season use. I would feel greatly lacking if I did not have the Vexilar in the boat. I always install one long before I do a graph unit. I do run both, but the flasher is always on.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I do the same.I bought an FL-12.It has a flat screen so can easily be seen from anywhere in the boat.The FL-8 and FL-!8 have hoods so you have to be right in front of it to see it.I use the suction cup.


----------



## gavindegraw1 (Nov 28, 2011)

what kind of cup is that ?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Any sonar unit is a good sonar unit if you currently don't have one.

I use a Vexilar FL20 and have since 2006. I always tell people just getting into ice fishing "a sonar is only slightly more important than an auger" if that gives you any perspective. I wouldn't fish without one.

I also use a Clam Fish Trap Guide two-man flipover in the low-base version because I do a lot of walk-on ice fishing and don't have a snowmobile or ATV to tow with. The high-base versions are more for machine tow, but the low-base version is fine for walk-on.

There are a number of introductory articles I wrote that should still be in the article archives here at Nodak. Search my name and add "ice" and you'll find em.

Here's one: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ouroutdoors57.php - I keep it simple and general to help beginners. Good luck!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

gavindegraw1 said:


> what kind of cup is that ?


You can buy them directly from Vexilar.There are 2 sizes,based on the size of the transducer.So make sure you know which size.


----------

